# ADA Aqua Soil analysis



## Tobias Coring (8 Apr 2009)

Hi,

here an analysis of the ADA substrates initiated by me.

http://aquascaping.flowgrow.de/aquascap ... il-analyse

I think there are some really interesting nutrientconcentrations in the different soil types.

Best Regards
Tobi


----------



## spider72 (9 Apr 2009)

Hi Tobi

Thanks for sharing.

We will know now what ferts we should add to akadama or cat litter  .

Is there any Ca present in ADA soils or you just didn't test for it?

Regards


----------



## George Farmer (9 Apr 2009)

Thanks for posting - very interesting.

I knew Amazonia 1 was the richest in nutrients but never realised by how much.


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Apr 2009)

I can't see anywhere it mentioned how this analysis was undertaken.  Was it done by putting the substrate in water and analysing the water column to see what leached out or was it a direct analysis of the substrate?  

Obviously the method used could have a large bearing on the practical differences in a tank as some items within the substrate may not leach out very well while others could leach out rapidly.  In fact if one type (say Africana) was much harder than another (say Amazonia) then that could account for differences in the rate the nutrients leached from the substrate!


----------



## Tobias Coring (9 Apr 2009)

Hi,

it's a direct analysis of the substrate. The ppm values are for 100g dry substrate (mg/100g Boden)

The leaching was not measured... it is a laboratory specialized in substrate analysing for horticulture and winegrowing (one of the best in Germany).

I could not select which nutrients will be checked. Therefor no Ca value was measured. But I'll ask if there is a possibility.

The potassium fixation of the substrate will be checked in the next days and I'll receive some data for that in some time.

Best Regards
Tobi


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Apr 2009)

Tobi said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> it's a direct analysis of the substrate. The ppm values are for 100g dry substrate (mg/100g Boden)
> 
> ...



Thanks Tobi.  Interesting results!


----------



## George Farmer (9 Apr 2009)

Tobi,

Do you intend doing any other substrates?  

It would be interesting to compare Oliver Knott's Naturesoil, as it does not leech ammonia.  I wonder if it is as rich as Amazonia 1...


----------



## Tobias Coring (9 Apr 2009)

Hi,

I'm not planning to test any other substrates at the moment. 

Best Regards
Tobi


----------



## spider72 (9 Apr 2009)

Tobi said:
			
		

> I could not select which nutrients will be checked. Therefor no Ca value was measured. But I'll ask if there is a possibility.



Thanks for answer, I have asked for Ca because I don't really understand, how manufacturers can bind anions like NO3- or PO4--- to substrate with CEC (Cation Exchange Capacity) properties, which is attrackting cations like, Fe, Mn, K, etc.
The only way I can think of that it is posible, is via bivalent cations like Mg or Ca:

SOIL CEC-Ca-NO3
SOIL CEC-Mg-PO4-- etc.

If my theory is right, than Ca should be quite important and present in not small quantities together with Mg, but I am not chemist, so I will wait for explanation of wiser peopole than me on this subject, as I am only poor emigrant from Poland   .

Regards


----------

